# Finding Copper coolant lines?



## Paulie1972 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been doing roofing/restoration work for about 20yrs now. 90% of it has been in Florida. I just moved to west Tennessee and have been encountering ALOT of re-roofing jobs that have issues with punctured coolant lines.  Does anyone know of any way to definitively find AC coolant lines prior to installing shingles aside from climbing through the attic in 150 degree heat when not even that will always tell you where they are? Is there anything I can do from the roof line to tell? A metal detector maybe? Any Ideas?<br>


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

A stud sensor that also senses metal? Naaa that'd take forever. 

Pull out your old roofing nails instead of pounding them in. 

I've had this problem only once on a shingle roof where the line was installed directly against the sheathing. 

Perhaps a visual inspection when you meet with the customer and present your proposal to them? "Mr Customer I see the copper line is against the sheathing, this really isn't proper and could become a problem. We'll try hard to avoid it but there is a risk we, or any other roofer for that matter, may puncture it and you should be aware of this risk." If not, how bout popping off a board or three when roofing and poke your head into the attic to look around? 

Is there a local building code that dictates how far the lines should be away from sheathing? Talk to your building inspector, if you can get something in writing, you can maybe pass off the liability to whomever installed the line. "Mr. Customer we have to make some assumptions that the work was previously done to code. As you can see here, this was not done to code. Had it been done to code our work would not have affected the improperly installed line."


Final option is become friends with a HVAC guy. Pay him, apologize to the customer, and mark it into your cost of doing business. Track the average and add a little bit into every job to cover it. This is what I'd do if I were trying to build a LONG TERM business based on quality and reputation.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I applaud you for trying to go the extra mile.

I would just write it into the contract. Just like the satelite dishes. We try to mount them in the same spot and usually we are dead on. If for some reason we can't get the signal back, it's up to the homeowner to call the dish company.

Same with your AC line. If you hit it they need to be responisble for incurring the cost. They are responsible for unforseen damaged plywood. It's no different. You don't have X-Ray vision. 

Like grumpy said. Make friends with an AC guy and have a few numbers YOU can call for them. You will line up the contractor but they will have to pay the cost for repair. Just make sure your AC guy doesn't gouge them. 

The only other option is to learn how to fix and recharge them yourself. Usually this requires a license to buy the fluid that goes in it. 

By ALL means try to locate the line. Just make sure that you inform your customer ahead of time.


----------

